# need help with radio.



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

A while ago,i changed my stereo(in my 91 sentra) and now its messed up...but now i was gonna put the original one back in,but when i removed the aftermarket one, the clock on the dash didnt work anymore,neither did the little alarms(when you open the door), or the seat belts, the only way they work is when the switch is on but the clock doesnt. well now i tryed to put the original one back on, and smoke started coming out of it...i put it on,(after it smoked),and it did go on, but i couldnt hear anything, and the clock or the seat belts still dont work. anybody know what happened?? please help..

nacho_nissan


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Check your fuses. There's fuses under the hood as well as under the dash. Your seatbelt fuse, clock fuse, and door chime aren't directly related to the radio, but if there was some creative wiring going on, which it sounds like there was, it's certainly possible for a mis-wired stereo to affect other circuits.


----------

